# diy home owner



## roadkingmike06 (Jan 8, 2013)

i would like to remove a wall that separate two rooms that will give me an 20'x20' room and i have a gable roof, do i need any supports


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

welcome to the forum.

this is in the wrong place, should be in this room =
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/

so, post this question in there, AND post pics of said room/s


----------

